# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  أريد قصصا لعلو الهمة في طلب العلم للمعاصرين لشحذ الهمم.

## أحمد نصيب علي

*أتمنى من الأخوة الأفاضل أن يتحفونا بقصص واقعية لعلو الهمة لطلب العلم عند المعاصرين وأتمنى أن تكون قصصا لطلاب فى هذه السنوات الآخيرة زمن الانشغالات  فأتمنى ألا أقرأ قصصا من عشرات السنين لأن بعض الأخوة قد يقول الزمن تغير  فنتمنى أن نقرأ قصصا حدثت في هذه السنوات لطلاب جادين استطاعوا أن يوفقوا  بين طلب العلم وطلب الرزق والعناية بالأهل والأولاد وجزاكم الله خيرا .*

----------


## محمد فقهاء

> *أتمنى من الأخوة الأفاضل أن يتحفونا بقصص واقعية لعلو الهمة لطلب العلم عند المعاصرين وأتمنى أن تكون قصصا لطلاب فى هذه السنوات الآخيرة زمن الانشغالات  فأتمنى ألا أقرأ قصصا من عشرات السنين لأن بعض الأخوة قد يقول الزمن تغير  فنتمنى أن نقرأ قصصا حدثت في هذه السنوات لطلاب جادين استطاعوا أن يوفقوا  بين طلب العلم وطلب الرزق والعناية بالأهل والأولاد وجزاكم الله خيرا .*



لا زال إلى الآن هناك أناس يتحدثون عن القراءة وفضائلها وفوائدها 

ولا يزال أيضا هناك أناس يبحثون عن مشجعات تحثهم على القراءة 

ولكن في نفس الوقت وفي ذات الأحداث هناك أناس باشروا القراءة وساروا في الطريق ولا يلتفتون إلى المحبطات والمثبطات ... 


عذرا على هذه المقدمة في ردي ، هي مجرد فضفضة مستوحاة من الواقع ... 


أما بخصوص سؤالك أخي فهي مجرد إشارة مني لك تشجعك على القراة وهي ( أن نعلم أننا نجهل أكثر مما نعلم ) وهذا وحده كفيل بنا لعدم إضاعة ثانية واحدة في غير القراءة بعد القيام بواجبنا تجاه الله والإلتزامات الملقاة علينا من عمل وحقوق أهل ... 

تذكر دائما نحن نجهل أكثر مما نعلم 

هي لوحدها دافع للإنكباب على الكتب والتحصيل وعدم إضاعة الوقت حتى ولو كان قليل

----------


## عبدالله المنفي

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?28396

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

عليك أخي الفاضل ، بهذه الكتب ، فهي مفيدةٌ ونافعةٌ في بابها :
أولاً : كتاب"صفحات من صبر العلماء على شدائد العلم والتحصيل" :
https://www.google.com.eg/url?sa=t&r...gb1Qzbt1Coiq_Q
ثانياً : كتاب"حفظ الله السنة ، وصور من حفظ العلماء لها" :
https://www.google.com.eg/url?sa=t&r...Cb-6_pSzzjJc9w
ثالثاً :كتابُ :"علو الهمة" للشيخ محمد بن إسماعيل المقدم :
https://www.google.com.eg/url?sa=t&r...H__5T3z_-7keqQ .
رابعاً :كتابُ "علو الهمة في صلاح الأمة" للشيخ سيد العفاني :
https://www.google.com.eg/url?sa=t&r...yCAetkiTPtJGYQ

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

في زمننا هذا عجائب في علو الهمة من مشايخنا الكبار كشيخنا العلامة ابن باز وابن عثيمين  ، ولو فرغت لذكرت لكم ما كان منهما إن شاء الله . وكذا من علو همة العلامة الألباني . وغيرهم رحم الله الجميع .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

قال ابن المسيب رحمه الله: "إِنْ كنت لأسير الأيام والليالي في طلب الحديث الواحد".
وعَنِ ابْنِ إِسْحَاقَ، سَمِعْتُ مَكْحُوْلاً يَقُوْلُ: "طُفْتُ الأَرْضَ كُلَّهَا فِي طَلَبِ العِلْمِ".
قَالَ خُزَيْمَة بن عَلِيٍّ المَرْوَزِيّ: "سَقَطَتْ أَصَابِعُ عُمَرَ الرَّوَّاسِي فِي الرِّحلَة مِنَ البَرْدِ".
قَالَ البَاطِرْقَانِي  : سَمِعْتُ أَبَا عَبْدِ اللهِ يَقُوْلُ: "طُفت الشَّرقَ وَالغربَ مرَّتين".
قَالَ ابْنُ طَاهِر: "رحلتُ مِنْ مِصْرَ لأَجْل الفَضْلِ بن المُحب صَاحِب  الخفَّاف، فَلَمَّا دَخَلتُ، قَرَأْتُ عَلَيْهِ فِي أَوّلِ مَجْلِسٍ جزئِين  مِنْ حَدِيْثِ السَّرَّاج، فَلَمْ أَجِدْ لِذَلِكَ حَلاَوَةً، وَاعتقدتُ  أَنَّنِي نلتُهُ بِلاَ تَعبٍ، لأَنَّه لَمْ يَمْتَنِع عَلِيَّ، وَلاَ  طَالبنِي بِشَيْءٍ، وَكُلُّ حَدِيْث مِنَ الجُزء يُسَاوِي رحلَة".
قَالَ سُلَيْمٌ الرَّازِيُّ: "سَمِعْتُ أَبَا الفَتْح بنَ أَبِي الفَوَارِس  يَقُوْلُ: لَوْ رَحَلَ رَجُلٌ مِنْ خُرَاسَان لِيَسْمَعَ كَلِمَةً مِنْ  أَبِي الحَسَنِ الحَمَّامِي أَوْ مِنْ أَبِي أَحْمَدَ الفَرَضِيّ، لَمْ  تَكُنْ رِحْلَتُهُ عِنْدنَا ضَائِعَةً".
قَالَ أَبُو طَاهِرٍ أَحْمَدُ بنُ مَحْمُوْدٍ: "سَمِعْتُ أَبَا بَكْرٍ بنَ  المُقْرِئِ يَقُوْلُ: طِفْتُ الشَّرقَ وَالغربَ أَرْبَعَ مَرَّاتٍ".
قَالَ الحَاكِمُ: "سَمِعْتُ غَيْرَ وَاحِدٍ مِنْ مَشَايِخِنَا يَذكُرُوْنَ  عَنِ الأَرْغِيَانِيّ  ِ أَنَّهُ قَالَ: مَا أَعْلَم مِنْبَراً مِنْ  مَنَابِرِ الإِسْلاَمِ بَقِيَ عَلَيَّ لَمْ أَدخُلْهُ لِسَمَاعِ  الحَدِيْثِ".
ولكم لاقى هؤلاء الأئمة من المصاعب والمتاعب والشدائد في سبيل طلب العلم  والرحلة إليه؛ حتى تعلموا رحمهم الله وعلموا مَن خلفهم، فحفظ الله عز وجل  بهم الدين، ووالله لولا أن الله عز وجل حفظ الدين بهؤلاء الأئمة العظام  لضيَّعه أمثالنا.
فلقد روي عن بعضهم أنه كانت تمر عليه الأيام والليالي –في أثناء الرحلة-  فلا يجد طعاما يطعمه، وعن بعضهم أنهم كانوا يبيعون كسوتهم من أجل النفقة،  بعدما انقطعت نفقتهم، وحتى إِنَّ بعضهم كان يؤجِّر نفسه وهو في الطريق  حمالًا من أجل النفقة، ناهيك عمَّا كانوا يقابلونه من قُطَّاع طريق، أو ريح  شديدة وغير ذلك.
وليس أدل على ذلك مما حكاه ابن أبي حاتم عن أبيه –رحمهما الله تعالى- أنه  قال: "بَقِيْتُ فِي سَنَةِ أَرْبَعَ عَشْرَةَ، ثَمَانِيَةَ أَشْهُرٍ  بِالبَصْرَةِ، وَكَانَ فِي نَفْسِي أَنْ أُقِيْمَ سَنَةً، فَانْقَطَعَتْ  نَفَقَتِي، فَجَعَلْتُ أَبِيْعُ ثِيَابِي حَتَّى نَفِدَتْ، وَبَقَيْتُ  بِلاَ نَفَقَةٍ، وَمَضَيْتُ أَطُوْفُ مَعَ صَدِيْقٍ لِي إِلَى  المَشْيَخَةِ، وَأَسْمَعُ إِلَى المَسَاءِ، فَانْصَرَفَ رَفِيْقِي،  وَرجَعْتُ إِلَى بَيْتِي، فَجَعَلْتُ أَشْرَبُ المَاءَ مِنَ الجُوْعِ،  ثُمَّ أَصْبَحْتُ، فَغَدَا عَلَيَّ رَفِيْقِي، فَجَعَلْتُ أَطُوْفُ مَعَهُ  فِي سَمَاعِ الحَدِيْثِ عَلَى جُوْعٍ شَدِيْدٍ، وَانصَرَفْتُ جَائِعاً،  فَلَمَّا كَانَ مِنَ الغَدِ، غَدَا عَلَيَّ، فَقَالَ: مُرَّ بِنَا إِلَى  المَشَايِخِ. قُلْتُ: أَنَا ضَعِيْفٌ لاَ يُمْكِنُنِي. قَالَ: مَا  ضَعْفُكَ؟ قُلْتُ: لاَ أَكْتُمُكُ أَمْرِي، قَدْ مَضَى يَوْمَان مَا طَعمتُ  فِيْهِمَا شَيْئًا. فَقَالَ: قَدْ بَقِيَ مَعِيَ دِيْنَارٌ، فَنِصْفُهُ  لَكَ، وَنَجْعَلُ النِّصْفَ الآخَرَ فِي الكِرَاءِ، فَخَرَجْنَا مِنَ  البَصْرَةِ، وَأَخَذْتُ مِنْهُ النِّصْفَ دِيْنَار".
وحكى أيضًا ابن أبي حاتم عن أبيه في مقدمة ((الجرح والتعديل))  تحت باب: ((ما لقي أبي من المقاساة في طلب العلم من الشدة)) أنه قال: "لما  خرجنا من المدينة من عند داود الجعفري صرنا إلى الجار وركبنا البحر، وكنا  ثلاثة أنفس أبو زهير المروزي شيخ، وآخر نيسابوري فركبنا البحر، وكانت الريح  في وجوهنا فبقينا في البحر ثلاثة أشهر، وضاقت صدورنا، وفني ما كان معنا من  الزاد وبقيت بقية فخرجنا إلى البر فجعلنا نمشي أيامًا على البر حتى فني ما  كان معنا من الزاد والماء، فمشينا يومًا وليلة لم يأكل أحد منا شيئا، ولا  شربنا، واليوم الثاني كمثل، واليوم الثالث، كل يوم نمشي إلى الليل فإذا جاء  المساء صلينا وألقينا بأنفسنا حيث كنا، وقد ضعفت أبداننا من الجوع والعطش  والعياء، فلما أصبحنا اليوم الثالث جعلنا نمشي على قدر طاقتنا فسقط الشيخ  مغشيًّا عليه؛ فجئنا نحركه وهو لا يعقل، فتركناه ومشينا أنا وصاحبي  النيسابوري قدر فرسخ أو فرسخين، فضعفت وسقطت مغشيًّا عليَّ، ومضى صاحبي  وتركني، فلم يزل هو يمشي إذ بصر من بعيد قومًا قد قربوا سفينتهم من البر،  ونزلوا على بئر موسى عليه السلام، فلما عاينهم لوح بثوبه إليهم فجاءوه معهم  الماء في إداوة، فسقوه وأخذوا بيده فقال لهم: الحقوا رفيقين لي قد ألقوا  بأنفسهم مغشيًّا عليهم؛ فما شعرت إلا برجل يصب الماء على وجهي، ففتحت عيني  فقلت: اسقني. فصب من الماء في ركوة أو مشربة شيئًا يسيرًا فشربت، ورجعت إلى  نفسي، ولم يروني ذلك القدر؛ فقلت: اسقني. فسقاني شيئا يسيرا وأخذ بيدي؛  فقلت: ورائي شيخ مُلْقًى، قال: قد ذهب إلى ذاك جماعة، فأخذ بيدي وأنا أمشي  أجر رجلي ويسقيني شيئا بعد شئ حتى إذا بلغت إلى عند سفينتهم وأتوا برفيقي  الثالث الشيخ وأحسنوا إلينا أهل السفينة، فبقينا أيامًا حتى رجعت إلينا  أنفسنا، ثم كتبوا لنا كتابًا إلى مدينة يقال لها: راية. إلى واليهم وزودونا  من الكعك والسويق والماء؛ فلم نزل نمشي حتى نفد ما كان معنا من الماء  والسويق والكعك فجعلنا، نمشي جياعًا عطاشًا على شط البحر، حتى وقعنا إلى  سلحفاة قد رمى به البحر مثل الترس، فعمدنا إلى حجر كبير فضربنا على ظهر  السلحفاة فانفلق ظهره، وإذا فيها مثل صفرة البيض، فأخذنا من بعض الأصداف  الملقى على شط البحر فجعلنا نغترف من ذلك الاصفر فنتحساه حتى سكن عنا الجوع  والعطش، ثم مررنا وتحملنا حتى دخلنا مدينة الراية، وأوصلنا الكتاب إلى  عاملهم، فأنزلنا في داره وأحسن إلينا، وكان يقدم إلينا كل يوم القرع ويقول  لخادمته: هاتي لهم باليقطين المبارك. فيقدم إلينا من ذاك اليقطين مع الخبز  أيامًا؛ فقال واحد منا بالفارسية: ألا تدعو باللحم المشؤوم؟ وجعل يسمع  الرجل صاحب الدار، فقال: أنا أحسن بالفارسية؛ فإن جدتي كانت هروية فأتانا  بعد ذلك باللحم، ثم خرجنا من هناك وزودنا إلى أن بلغنا مصر".
وعن عبد الرحمن قال: سمعت أبي يقول: "أول سنة خرجت في طلب الحديث أقمت سبع  سنين أحصيت ما مشيت على قدمي زيادة على ألف فرسخ: لم أزل أحصى حتى لما زاد  على ألف فرسخ تركته، ما كنت سرت أنا من الكوفة إلى بغداد، فما لا أحصي كم  مرة، ومن مكة إلى المدينة مرات كثيرة، وخرجت من البحرين من قرب مدينة صلا  إلى مصر ماشيًا، ومن مصر إلى الرملة ماشيًا، ومن الرملة إلى بيت المقدس،  ومن الرملة إلى عسقلان، ومن الرملة إلى طبرية، ومن طبرية إلى دمشق، ومن  دمشق إلى حمص، ومن حمص إلى أنطاكية، ومن أنطاكية إلى طرسوس، ثم رجعت من  طرسوس إلى حمص، وكان بقي عليَّ شيء من حديث أبي اليمان فسمعت، ثم خرجت من  حمص إلى بيسان، ومن بيسان إلى الرقة، ومن الرقة ركبت الفرات إلى بغداد،  وخرجت قبل خروجي إلى الشام من واسط إلى النيل، ومن النيل إلى الكوفة، كل  ذلك ماشيًا، كل هذا في سفري الأول وأنا ابن عشرين سنة أجول سبع سنين".

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

قال العلامة عبد الحي بن عبد الكبير الكتاني ( ت 1382 ) عن نفسه : (( وأقبل على المطالعة والدراسة بهمة ونشاط وعزم وحزم، بحيث لا يذكر أنه نام مدة عمره إلا غَلَبَة. ))ا.هـ
ودرّس في الزاوية الكتانية سنة 1319، وهو من مواليد 1302!
ثم درّس في القرويين سنة 1320.
واختير ضمن عشرة من كبار العلماء يقرؤون البخاري في القبة الإدريسية سنة 1322.
وفي سنة 1325 اختير من الطبقة الأولى من علماء فاس.

----------

